# Too old for a crib



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

Good morning everyone, I would like to get your opinions on this. I was visiting my friend not too long ago and noticed something that took me by surprise. Her daughter turned 5 in Feb and she is still sleeping in a crib. Not because my friend makes her but because her daughter wont give it up. She has tried putting a toddler bed in her room but she doesnt want anything to do with it and always ends up back in the crib by morning. She has also had her sleep in the twin thats set up in the guest bedroom with the same results. I dont really have an issue or see a big problem with it but I would like to know if you think 5 is too old to still be in a crib. Is there a time where you just have to put your foot down and say no more crib or do you just let it go until the child is ready? She still fits comfortably in it surprisingly (she isnt too heavy or tall for it at all so that isnt an issue). I am curious what your thoughts on this is. Looking forward to hearing back. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually wonder when my son will be ready to give up his crib, because he loves sleeping in it. It must be a sense of security.

I have read lots of women say they nursed their children until 5 (Which nutrionally wasnt needed, but emotionally was) so I don't see a problem with giving in to other emotional needs. SOmetimes its a bink, other times its a bottle. Lots of times its a blankey or special stuffed animal. As long as she isn't over the max weight for its capacity, I honestly don't see a problem.

I would, however, be a little concerned about how she gets into it at night, by herself. WOuldnt want her taking a header while I slept


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, I am not sure how she gets into it but seeing how she climbs on and over everything else in the house, I am guessing she gets in and out of it by herself lol My 4 year old still nurses for a minute or so at night and in the morning but only for a minute or so. I figure he will wean on his own when he is ready. Same with the bottle, he only takes one to bed and I only allow him water in it to keep him from having issues with his teeth later on. I have seen kids as old as 6 still with bottles and pacifiers in the past and although I feel thats a bit too old in my opinion, I dont know if there are circumstances behind it, its just my opinion. But your right, its a security thing for some kids to hold on to something past a certain age.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i've seen a kid once that was that old and still in a crib. it was a little shocking to me. i do think i would be concerned with how well the crib would hold up---especially if the kid is climbong in and out themselves---because when i worked in a daycare the whole side fell off a crib, more than once and that was just from lowering the side...not from kids climbing on it


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

I've never known a kid that old to want to be in a crib but I have a feeling that it will pass. I don't know I'd say I'm shocked. If everyone is happy and sleeping well, you can see why they wouldn't want to rock the boat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't see why it would matter....

-Angela


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it cribs will hold a great deal of weight actually. I remember at that age I didn' thave my crib anymore (probably lost it around 2) but I'd still line up all my stuffed animals along the edge and pretend I was it was a security thing.

Deanna


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I wonder if it is the type where they could take the side off if they are worried about her falling from climbing in and out? DD is still in hers with the side off as a toddler bed (she is 4). If that is possible, maybe that would make it easier for her to transition out later when she does get too big for it? Or, perhaps they could try a daybed that has the head and foot and side when it comes time to transition her out. I have even heard of people turning a daybed so that the wall is on the "open" side if she feels more secure "closed in" like that. But for now, I think I would just leave it unless they have concerns with her falling from climbing in and out.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't see it being a problem and certainly don't consider a safety issue. My son is 4 1/2 and climbs in and out of his sister's crib all the time. He's old enough to do it without hurting himself. And he's still small enough to fit if he wanted to (he actually has a toddler bed but still wants to sleep with me and he fits in that still).


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't be concerned about it. She probably won't be sleeping in a crib in high school, (but if she is







, they'll have to invest in a larger one!)


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

They should remove one side of the crib and use the crib as a toddler bed.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a daycare girl who is four and still in a crib. SHe climbs in and out herself. Which isn't the problem. Occasionally, when she plops into the crib, the bottom will drop out, and her dad must fix it again. It's only a matter of time before the bottom drops out, and she gets stuck and can't call for help.

I wish they would just tell her "Aww.. it's broken" and stop trying to fix it.

I have sent them tons of links to beds they can build for her. (dad is quite capable of building a beautiful bed) that feel like a little cave or crib. I think if they would just do it, she'd like a new bed. Costco even sells a twin size captains bed with side rails.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

I will mention that idea to her about taking the side off the crib. I dont know if she has tried that before but I will give her the idea. I had the same concern regarding the bottom dropping out and causing her to get stuck or hurt and I will ask her about that as well the next time I see her.

Ouch...if she were still in a crib at 15, I wouldnt be investing in a bigger one, I would be investing in getting her help! lol My daughter has also climbed into her brothers crib from time to time when he was still in it but she never slept there. I have heard of kids being jealous of the baby and try to "be a baby again". Thankfully, my daughter only got in the crib a couple times and I was greatful he wasnt in it at the time.

As I said I really dont have a problem with her still being in it. The only concern I see is when she has friends over and they say something about it. I know kids (even friends) can say things without thinking and I would hate to see her hurt because of it.

Patti


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Funny you should bring this up because just yesterday a friend of mine was asking why my TWO year old was still in her crib







: Ummmmm....because she likes it and it works for us so "if it ain't broke don't fix it!" I would not worry and I highly doubt she will be going to college with a crib....


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I had a son who slept in his crib until age 5. Again, it was because that's where he felt comfortable. He could climb in and out on his own and he LOVED his crib. We had a single bed in there AT THE SAME TIME and he refused to sleep on it.

We did remove it. He wanted to repaint his bedroom, so we took out the crib, took it down and left only the bed. He was OK with the move. We told him that he was getting too big for the crib (true, he's a tall kid). What happened at the same time was that we moved him in with his little sister while we painted, and they then demanded to share a room. So, he gained another source of comfort.

If the crib is stable, and everyone is happy, I wouldn't worry about it. Some kids love the enclosed feeling. It's not confining, it's comforting.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont' see a problem with this at all. If the crib can hold the weight of a 2.5yo jumping around, then it can hold the weight of a 6yo using it gently.

Nor do I see anything unafe about a biggish kid climbing in and out of the crib independently, assuming the side rail is left down. It's not much different from the way DS climbs in and out of the top bunk.


----------



## mom_to_my_rugrats (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am going to my friends house tomorrow and I will talk to her about the ideas you recommended. I will keep everyone posted. All I know is that she has tried putting a toddler bed in her room and having her try to sleep on the twin in the spare bedroom but she would always go back in the crib at one point during the night or wouldnt even try to sleep on the bed. I can understand the "security" of it to a child, and I guess its better then having a wandering child in the middle of the night getting into things lol I will keep everyone posted thanks!

Patti


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't see why it's a problem. It's certainly not common, but many things are uncommon and still just fine, yeah? The weight limits on cribs are usually very high-- our crib has a 200 pound weight limit. So I can't see that it's a safety issue. And I don't believe in denying kids what gives them comfort, as long as there is no health or safety issue.

FWIW, not all cribs can have one side removed and still remain safe and stable. You need a convertible crib for that. If a crib isn't designed to be used that way, it shouldn't be, especially with a child who's bigger and heavier.


----------

